# Dreamweaver Tabele + Bild + Text?



## supRm (6. Februar 2005)

hi!

Ich habe eine Frage und zwar habe ich ein Design erstellt, Slice usw 
In Dreamweaver habe ich Tabellen + Zeilen gemacht und die Bilder da korrekt eingefügt.
Jetzt möchte ich in so eine Tabelle einen Text einfügen wenn ich etwas eintippe wird jedoch alles verschoben ! 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ? 
Vielen dank!


----------



## noopen (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde sagen entweder gibts du deinen Bildern eine Feste Position die sie entlang des Textes einhalten sollen, oder du fügst drunter, drüber dazwischen etc. neue Zeilen und Spalten ein und dann hast du deine Ruhe.

Ganz neu dabei? Also, allgemein? *g*

Wenn du was anderes meinst, poste mal dein design und beschreib dann wo du Text haben willst...


LG noopen


----------



## supRm (6. Februar 2005)

ja *g* hallo :>

also ich möchte praktisch "auf dem bild schreiben" 

habe es jetzt so gelöst das ich das bild in dem Fall als Hintergrund der Tabelle gesetzt hab so gehts einigermaßen !

vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Jens B. (6. Februar 2005)

> d.a.t.i.c. (09:10 PM) :
> hehe, ungefähr 90 von 100 threads im html-forum befassen sich mit dieser frage: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials191016.html - ist keiner in der Lage die Suchfunktion zu verwenden?



Ich sag da nichts mehr zu ....

Gruß,
Jens


----------

